# Cub CadetLTX 1040 clutch not working



## Tim L Thacker (May 9, 2018)

The clutch on my 2009 LTX 1040 Cub Cadet is not working and I can't figure out why. As far as I can tell all springs are in place but the pedal is very soft,the automatic drive works fine but just won't stop when you depress the clutch. The cable and spring are intact running to the tranaxle but something is not right,as if a spring is gone but all springs according to my book are inplace. Any suggestions ????


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the pivot plate to which the two idlers are attached. There is a long spring to the right side and back of that plate that keeps tension on the belt. If the pivot bolt on that plate gets loose or worn, that spring causes the plate to cock instead of fully releasing the two idlers from the belt when the clutch is depressed. Grasp that spring and move it up and down on the idler adjuster pivot plate, if the plate moves up and down the problem will be in the pivot. If the plate is solid, check the idler adjuster linkage from that plate to the bell crank on the clutch shaft. Also check the return spring on the clutch shaft bell crank.


----------



## Tim L Thacker (May 9, 2018)

Thanku so much,I will check this tonite !!


----------

